# Supernova2 sale - but the numbers don't add up?!?



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Woodcraft is having a sale on the Supernova2 chuck with 2 sets of jaws for $199. the ad says "$100 savings". now, the supernova2 chuck with 1 set of jaws is running $199, and the additional set of jaws is $50 is bought separately. so where is this $100 in savings coming from?!?

obviously you would also need an adapter nut to get this mounted on the headstock which sets the price another ~$25… but still the machining of this chuck looks pretty good.

while on the subject - those of you with chucks - what jaws do you find you use the most and for what projects (I think the 100mm added jaws set may not be the ideal 'added' set for a smaller lathe)?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree numbers just don't add up! Have you look at amazon.com or other places?

http://www.amazon.com/TEKNATOOL-SUPERNOVA-CHUCK-WOODWORM-SUPERNOVA2/dp/B0037M8KI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372880457&sr=8-1&keywords=super+nova+2

For small lathe this might be a better deal if even if going to upgrade your lathe soon. I know Packard Woodworks and think Craft Supplies sells these chucks and threaded inserts for same price as Woodcraft but would have to pay shipping.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com

http://www.amazon.com/WOODLATHE-CHUCK-WOODWORM-SCREW-INSERT/dp/B003CECDZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372880457&sr=8-3&keywords=super+nova+2

Teknatool very good about recommending their chucks by lathe size. Both chucks very popular with woodturners. For a small lathe Nova small dovetail or pin jaws might make more sense.

Do not forget about checking out Nova reconditioned chucks and jaw sets. 
http://www.novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You could truthfully advertise a $25k Chevy Impala as being a $100,000 savings if you were basing your statement on the cost of going to the parts department and ordering every single piece on the car separately. I suspect that is what's going on here to some extent.

I almost never use anything other than the stock jaws and/or woodworm screw. It's hard to imaging needing really big jaws on a mini lathe.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think the added cost is the universal-spanner and the storage box… hardly something I would pay $50 for though , but that is just me.

yes. I think I'll be going for the recond SN2 with the 2" jaws with an insert totaling at ~130. this will be easier to adapt to other lathes ,and have a better resale value if I ever decide to go a different route (which I doubt would be the case).

Charlie - which baracuda are you using ? the one with closed or open back (is that 2?3?4?)?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is exactly what I have.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Only problem have with CSC300c is 9 LBS weight and cannot up-grade thread adapter if you buy a biggeror smaller lathe.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jaws are such a personal preference based on what you do. If you do a lot of end grain HFs, the 35mm spigot jaws might be useful as they give a great hold on a large spindle. If you do a lot of spindle work on wood too small to fit in the 50mm jaws, consider the pin jaws or the 25mm bowl jaws. I use the 25mm bowl jaws a lot on ornaments, finials, etc.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

That's what I thought regarding smaller lathe. I'll probably lol for small jaws as the project dictates.Thanks for the info.

9 lbs for the baracuda?!? Seems strange seeing that it's triple the weight of the nova are you sure?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't have a small scale to put mine on, but I can't believe it is that heavy.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh. I see where he got that. That is the Amazon shipping weight for the whole set (which includes a plastic case, by the way).


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

OOPS PSI catalog says chuck weight only 4 LBS!

Barracuda 4 only weighs 8 LBS.

Still feel they should offer more chuck insert options.

What can I say devil in the details and got them details wrong!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

When I bought mine last year Woodcraft had the same sale, I bought mine from Amazon for $150. It is just marketing, there is no savings.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Just ordered direct from teknatool.the Chuck being larger then g3 I think the 2" jaw set will do just fine for now.

Thanks for all the inputs


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Watch eBay for seller rg woodworker specialties (note that there are _ marks after 'rg' and 'woodworker' but the editing program here deletes them and makes 'woodworker' italics when I try to put them in). He often offers a Nova chuck body with the key and an insert for your lathe (you need to specify which size you need) for $159 with shipping included. I have bought two from him and the service has been excellent.

I have 50 mm, 75 mm, 100 mm and pin jaws for my (four) Nova chucks and find uses for each of them over and over.

Ron


----------

